# Harddisk Password



## ytm0703 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, recently my computer was infected by virus. But now when I boot up my laptop, it will prompt me to enter Primary Master HDD user password. I didn't set it in Bios before. I suspect it is set my the virus. How do I recover the password?
I can't access the data in the harddisk anymore, please help!


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 2, 2005)

did you try leaving it blank? If that dont work try admin/admin or administrator/admin or just admin/*blank*


----------



## 34erd (Sep 2, 2005)

Or you could hack into your computer


----------



## kof2000 (Sep 2, 2005)

or you can reset your bios.


----------



## ytm0703 (Sep 5, 2005)

The password is stored in the harddisk, not in the bios. When I put in another harddisk, it is able to boot up.
I email to seagate support, they said it was changed by virus/program. When I email to data recovery company, they say it is harddisk physical damage...   
I search thru internet, look like it is very difficult to recover by myself. If really cannot, then I will let the data recovery company suck my money 
To Trizoy: It only prompt me to enter password, i did try blank, but not try admin or administrator yet. The harddisk is with data recovery company for evaluation now.


----------



## HDR (Sep 7, 2005)

It is not an easy problem to fix unfortunately. The HDD password is stored in the system area that cannot be accessed by normal means. 

I know this comany does it, but it might be a bit costly.

http://www.nortek.on.ca


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 8, 2005)

You should also try 00000 and 12345 and the name the virus was called..    good luck


----------

